# Muscle Mass But No Weight Gain...



## -Alex- (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello I'm new here, I came from bodybuilding.com's forums looking for a better community. This question seems strange but I have gained muscle mass but my weight doesn't go up, is there a reason for this kinda frustrating everytime I get on the scales haha.

Cheers in advance off to the gym now.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe you have lost fat and gained muscle?


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> maybe you have lost fat and gained muscle?


This is very difficult to achieve....especially without using the likesof anabolic steroids/GH.

Also, how have you managed to calculate your muscle mass?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the logical answer is that you have dropped fat/water and increased muscle mass but as been pointed out this is hard to acheive especially when bulking.

i would also like to know how you have measured your muscle mass?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

-Alex- said:


> Hello I'm new here, I came from bodybuilding.com's forums looking for a better community. This question seems strange but I have gained muscle mass but my weight doesn't go up, is there a reason for this kinda frustrating everytime I get on the scales haha.
> 
> Cheers in advance off to the gym now.


See i'm the complete opposite, I seem to put on weight and increase strength with nothing to show :lol:

For example, in my display pic I was curling 32.5kg x 6 x 3.

8 months later and i'm now curling 40kg x 6 x 4 and my biceps are no bigger than they were then!

And i'm also about 21 pounds heavier now.


----------

